# Living with parents



## d91 (Jan 19, 2013)

So I have a full time job and can financially support myself but I still live with my parents.
Is that weird? I'm 22 and it makes me feel like people don't take me seriously or think I'm not independent..


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

You're not weird at all. In fact, depending on your location, there's a good chance you're in the majority of people in your age group to be living at home (see the article). Plus you have a great chance to save some money.

http://www.theatlantic.com/business...e-still-living-with-their-parents-why/279159/


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

nope. and you have a job, you're not just sitting around mooching. they don't know you, so their opinion shouldn't matter.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Not even sure how people can afford to move out.

My view on it is probably much different compared to the norm due to how ive "wasted" a lot of my youth in education then had great difficulties finding work. I've never had much in the way of money or savings and my family is far from well off.

My last job was part time and when removing the cost of my lunch and transport I was financially better off unemployed :roll

I'm currently working full time now (its ****) I'm paid a bit more than minimum wage but despite having zero social life and never going out and not really having any expensive hobbies I just don't see how I can ever afford to move out, my moneys going on bills, the rent I pay my parents, petrol, lunches etc. I do have money left over at the end of the month but it certainly wouldn't cover the extra cost of my own rent/mortgage and all the other bills I'd have to pay fully for instead of just contributing here. 

So I don't think it's weird at all, infact If you can actually afford to do it at your age I find that pretty damn impressive, I'd save up while you currently are able to do so so you can get something nicer instead of rushing into a shoebox just to "prove" your independent. Don't know what its like in US (or wherever) but I'd say its quite common at 22 to still be living at home especially in todays economy over here. 

I've got 5 years on you, I'm starting to feel a bit pathetic about it (but I know quite a few others in the same situation) but its really not feasible so I'll continue to save on best I can


----------



## TheDrawingMan (Dec 3, 2013)

My brother is 21 and my sister is 24 and they are still both at home .


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

It's normal "nowadays". Please, don't feel ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Buddy900 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm 23 and still living with my parents. I currently work full time, but I don't know when (or if) I'll be able to afford to move out. It's expensive!

The only thing I'm worried about is, what will happen if I'm still living at home when my parents pass away? I hope I'll have a friend to stay with because I really don't want to become homeless.


----------



## sirsnits (Nov 1, 2012)

I've lived on my own a few times, always ended up back with the one parent.

I actually rent a room off my mom and 4 other renters, basically for what it would cost if i were to rent an apt with an extra person (she bumped up the rent recently).

I support myself, buy my own groceries and basically don't rely on her for anything. I hate the stigma that comes with it tho, even tho I'm no where near a "mamas boy" (Pretty opposite i would say), I still feel people think that way. Where really I'm just a renter renting a room, plain and simple.

But planning on getting an apt asap. So the label can finally die.


----------



## yummyfunnybones (Dec 2, 2013)

It's awesome enough you have a job- don't worry about living with your parents...


----------



## tim78 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm 35 and still live with my parents, which is unusual and pretty embarrassing. I would say if you're still in your 20s thpugh, there's no reason to feel embarrassed.


----------



## Katherine93 (Aug 10, 2013)

You have a job and that's what really matters. Many people in their twenties still live with their parents and it's completely normal


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

24 and still living with mom.


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm almost 25 and still living with my parents. I don't see this changing anytime soon unless I find a full-time job that pays decent coin. Even then it would be weird as I've become pretty dependent on my parents who cook most of my meals.


----------



## d91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies people.. I see I am not the only one living with his/her parents  it is cheaper and I do like the company of my parents, but sometimes I am pretty annoyed at them.. Guess its normal 

Thanks folks


----------



## dkarazhov (Dec 2, 2013)

d91 said:


> Thanks for the replies people.. I see I am not the only one living with his/her parents  it is cheaper and I do like the company of my parents, but sometimes I am pretty annoyed at them.. Guess its normal
> 
> Thanks folks


Yes it is. When I was 22 I also lived with my parents. I didn't want to, but I saved a lot of money. It could be frustrating at times though not having your own freedom.

Eventually you will want to move out to have some space of your own, and that will also be a good step.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm 23 and I still live with my parents. No big deal.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

23 (will be 24 in two months) and still living at home too. Well, I do have a job but it doesn't make that much money and I want to go back to school so I'm saving up. It's actually pretty normal to me since my older brother lived at home for awhile up until he married at age 30. He was a truck driver too and was making a ton of money but still wanted to be at home. Now he owns his own house with his wife. I avoid anyone who judges another person based on their living circumstances. Everyone has a story and a reason for being where they are; you shouldn't judge them on that.


----------



## jimmysheva (Nov 20, 2013)

in my culture the youngest son live with his parents even after he gets married (his new family will live with his parents) and eventually inherits the house when his parents die


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm 27, moved out when I was 26. I was already independent, cleaned up after myself, and was good at managing my own finances.

What changed when I moved out? Nothing. I just have to cook for myself every night and go shopping once every 1-2weeks. I don't see how it makes you move up in the social tree because my habits / hobbies didn't change.

Ironically I might be buying my parents house. My parents want to move out of state.


----------

